# PL d mit Standard SPS und PL d mit Standard Profinet



## Merten1982 (7 November 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe einen Anlagenlieferanten der sagt in seiner Sistema Berechnung, das er 
- mit einer Standard SPS 1515 --> Pl d erreicht
- mit Standard Profinet ohne Profisafe --> Pl d erreicht

kann das sein, die erreichten PL kommen mir sehr hoch vor.














usw. aber sowohl für Profinet als auch Standard SPS muss es ja zahlreiche beispiele geben, oder?


----------



## Safety (7 November 2019)

Hallo, ohne ins Detail gehen zu wollen.
Frage Dich mal warum die Fa. Siemens SSPS herstellt und auch noch verkauft.
Stelle mal die Frage wie die eine Kategorie höher B einhalten wollen?
Und hier noch ein Dokument das auf dieses Thema eingeht.
https://publikationen.dguv.de/praev...bauteilen-und-standardbauteilen-fuer-die-real


----------



## Merten1982 (7 November 2019)

> Frage Dich mal warum die Fa. Siemens SSPS herstellt und auch noch verkauft.



Genau das habe ich mich gefragt... 
ich habe die Hoffnung das einfache Systemabeispiele, er legt mir ja eine Sistema Berechnung hin, ich frage mich wo er falsche Angaben gemacht hat, die zu einem PL d führen.

Ich bin leider nicht gut in Sistema...


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2019)

Schönes Beispiel.
Er hat hier den Logikteil der Sicherheitsfunktion bewertet und meint damit wohl sein SPS-Programm.
Doof nur, dass Siemens nirgends eine sichere Programmausführung auf einer Standard-SPS garantiert und hierfür Kennwerte rausgibt.
Also nix mit bewährtes Bauelement.
Interessant wäre auch die Betrachtung von Ein- und Ausgängen.
Wahrscheinlich kommt er hier auch mit bewährtes Bauelement.
Darüber erreicht man auch z.B. mit Standard-Sensorik einen hohen PL.

Bei Profinet vs. Profisafe wird die Diskussion schon schwieriger.
PLd kann ich auch über normale Kabel ohne Probleme erreichen.
Nun verfügt Profinet aber schon über Fehlerüberwachung (CRC, Zeiten).
Von Siemens gibt es z.B. auch sichere Kommunikationsbausteine, die auch über Profibus / Profinet funktionieren.
OK, die Bausteine packen noch eine zusätzliche Prüfung drauf, aber das ist ja dann eigentlich wieder Logik.

Naja das alles ist halt wieder einen schönes Beispiel, dass PL, Sistema, usw. eigentlich nix konkretes sondern eben nur Statistik ist.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (8 November 2019)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mich gefragt...
> ich habe die Hoffnung das einfache Systemabeispiele, er legt mir ja eine Sistema Berechnung hin, ich frage mich wo er falsche Angaben gemacht hat, die zu einem PL d führen.
> 
> Ich bin leider nicht gut in Sistema...


er macht eine Kategorie 2 mit dem Kanal SPS. als Testkanal nimmt er irgendeinen internen Bus. Als Kennwerte (Z.B. MTTFd) nimmt er hier 40 Jahre. Das ist alles total falsch und meiner Meinung nach auch höchst kriminell!Ich würde fast so weit gehen und diese Firma anzeigen. Die hat hier nicht nur sachen falsch gemacht, für mich grenzt das schon an Betrug.


----------



## SafetyRookie (5 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Darüber erreicht man auch z.B. mit Standard-Sensorik einen hohen PL.



sorry, das hat jetzt direkt nicht mit diesem Thema zutun, aber..
Nach ISO 13849-1 müssten die Diganosebauteile auch validiert sein, oder?
Also mindestens nach grundlegenden elektrischen Sicherheitsprinzipien.

Gruß

Neco


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2020)

SafetyRookie schrieb:


> sorry, das hat jetzt direkt nicht mit diesem Thema zutun, aber..
> Nach ISO 13849-1 müssten die Diganosebauteile auch validiert sein, oder?
> Also mindestens nach grundlegenden elektrischen Sicherheitsprinzipien.
> 
> ...



Ja. Es gilt im Prinzip, dass die normalen Bauelemente sicher überwacht werden müssen.
Schöne Beispiele sind da Drehzahlwächter oder Muting-Lichtschranken.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## MFreiberger (6 Januar 2020)

Moin,



Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei Profinet vs. Profisafe wird die Diskussion schon schwieriger.
> PLd kann ich auch über normale Kabel ohne Probleme erreichen.
> Nun verfügt Profinet aber schon über Fehlerüberwachung (CRC, Zeiten).



In das Thema Performance Level für Profinet würde ich gerne noch einmal einhaken. Wir setzen nämlich Sensorik zur Gewichtsmessung von BROSA ein. Bis PLc bietet BROSA Gewichtsmessung mit Profinet an; ab PLd Gewichtsmessung mit Profisafe. Auf die explizite Nachfrage, der Erfüllung von PLc mit Profinet, hat BROSA mitgeteilt, dass PLc mit Profinet gegeben ist.

Ich bin das skeptisch. Hat Jemand da schon mehr Erfahrung bzw. Informationen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Spassbass (8 Januar 2020)

In meiner alten Firma wurde auch die Sicherheitstechnik mit einer Standard SPS ausgeführt.
Die Ausführung war dann so, dass es eine SPS für die Steuerungsfunktionen gab und eine weitere SPS zur Überwachung und Freigabe der Sicherheit. Hierbei wurden unter anderem die 2-Kanaligen Signale auf beiden Steuerungen eingelesen, über den Bus zur Überwachungssteuerung gesendet und dort dann auf Plausibilität überprüft usw.
Als Bussystem hatten wir CS31 und EtherCat und teilweise noch mit IO-Link.
Dies wurde damals auch in Sistema berechnet und es konnte damit auch PL D erreicht werden. Was noch wichtig ist, es mussten 2 unterschiedliche Prozessoren eingesetzt werden.
Und die Anlagen wurdne auch von der BG abgenommen. Die haben immer ein großes Augenmerk auf die Sistemaberechnung gelegt.

Ich würde sagen man kann mit Standardsteuerungen und Bussystemen auch das PL D erreichen, man muss es allerdings richtig (mit viel Aufwand) machen.


----------



## stevenn (8 Januar 2020)

Spassbass schrieb:


> ..., über den Bus zur Überwachungssteuerung gesendet und dort dann auf Plausibilität überprüft usw.
> Als Bussystem hatten wir CS31 und EtherCat und teilweise noch mit IO-Link.
> ...


also drei Steuerungen? 2x SPS und eine Überwachungssteuerung? in diesem Fall wäre die Überwachungssteuerung das Nadelöhr. ob dann hiermit wirklich ein PL d umgesetzt werden kann, will ich gar nicht bewerten und darüber will ich mir gar keine Gedanken machen, denn ich nutze einfach sichere Steuerungen, denn dafür sind sie da. vielleicht macht sich ja jemand anderes die Mühe.
weitere Anhaltspunkte, warum ich das kritisch sehe:
- ich glaube nicht, das hierfür eine Kategorie, so wie sie in der 13849 beschrieben ist eingehalten wird.
- wurden alle Sicherheitskennwerte auch richtig eingesetzt? z.B. MTTFd, DC?
- wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, steuert eine und die andere gibt die Freigabe für die Sicherheit und wieder eine weitere prüft auf Plausibilität.in diesem Fall müsste die "Freigabe-SPS" nur einen Fehler machen und bis reagiert wird, ist der Unfall schon passiert. wenn doch noch auf die "Plausibilitätssteuerung" gewartet wird, dann reicht hier ein Fehler um einen ungewollten Zustand herbeizuführen

eigentlich will ich mich nicht weiter hineindenken


----------



## Spassbass (8 Januar 2020)

Das hast du nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Es sind nur 2 Steuerungen. Eine für die Standardfunktion und eine die für die Überwachung und Freigaben Zuständig war.

Was dort für Werte eingetragen waren kann ich dir nicht sagen das durften die Hardwareplaner machen.

Wir wollten vor 4 Jahren auch lieber eine F-Steuerung einsetzen, unser Abteilungsleiter wollte das nicht, da das System so bestimmt schon 20 Jahre erfolgreich gebaut wurde.

In meinem jetzigen Unternehmen setzen wir für sowas auch nur noch F-Steuerungen ein.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2020)

Spassbass schrieb:


> In meiner alten Firma wurde auch die Sicherheitstechnik mit einer Standard SPS ausgeführt.
> Die Ausführung war dann so, dass es eine SPS für die Steuerungsfunktionen gab und eine weitere SPS zur Überwachung und Freigabe der Sicherheit. Hierbei wurden unter anderem die 2-Kanaligen Signale auf beiden Steuerungen eingelesen, über den Bus zur Überwachungssteuerung gesendet und dort dann auf Plausibilität überprüft usw.
> Als Bussystem hatten wir CS31 und EtherCat und teilweise noch mit IO-Link.
> Dies wurde damals auch in Sistema berechnet und es konnte damit auch PL D erreicht werden. Was noch wichtig ist, es mussten 2 unterschiedliche Prozessoren eingesetzt werden.
> ...




Woher hattet ihr die Sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte für die Standard-SPS?
Wie belegst du bei so einem System Abschaltzeiten der Sicherheitsfunktionen?
Letztlich Fragen über Fragen ...
Mich würde da mal eine Sistema-Berechnung für PLd interessieren.
Da müssen ja zig Annahmen und Fehlerausschlüsse drin sein.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2020)

Spassbass schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Es sind nur 2 Steuerungen. Eine für die Standardfunktion und eine die für die Überwachung und Freigaben Zuständig war.
> Was dort für Werte eingetragen waren kann ich dir nicht sagen das durften die Hardwareplaner machen.



Also das kann so doch gar nicht funktionieren.
Wenn du was mit Software ausführst, brauchst du eine Validierung der Sicherheitsfunktionen.
Du hast immer den Weg "Sensor -> Logik -> Aktor"
Wie will der Hardwareplaner Aussagen zur Logikschicht treffen?
Wenn ich nun z.B. einen Lichtvorhang habe, dann brauche Verarbeitungszeiten der Steuerung um die Richtigkeit der Abstände zu belegen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Spassbass (8 Januar 2020)

> Also das kann so doch gar nicht funktionieren.
> Wenn du was mit Software ausführst, brauchst du eine Validierung der Sicherheitsfunktionen.
> Du hast immer den Weg "Sensor -> Logik -> Aktor"
> Wie will der Hardwareplaner Aussagen zur Logikschicht treffen?
> ...



Das hat aber jetzt nichts mit der konstellation der Sicherheitssteuerungen zu tun. Das ist bei jeder F-Steuerung so.
Die Zykluszeit des F-Programms hat ja genauso eine Auswirkung auf die Sicherheitsfunktion.
So wie es die Zykluszeit der F-Steuerung gibt. Gab es auch Messungen wie lange die Signalwege sind, Zykluszeiten etc. 
Auf dieser Basis gab es die Vorgabe zur Programmierung.
Zur Validierung kann ich folgendes Sagen. Es wurde die Abschaltung von jedem Sensor sowohl in der Standard Steuerung sowohl auch per Redundanz SPS überwacht. Das Protokoll dazu hatte mehrere 100 Seiten und so eine Prüfung hat für eine Maschine ca. 2-3 Tage gedauert.

@Blockmove
Wer macht bei euch die Sistema Berechnung?


----------



## Spassbass (8 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Woher hattet ihr die Sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte für die Standard-SPS?
> Wie belegst du bei so einem System Abschaltzeiten der Sicherheitsfunktionen?
> Letztlich Fragen über Fragen ...
> Mich würde da mal eine Sistema-Berechnung für PLd interessieren.
> Da müssen ja zig Annahmen und Fehlerausschlüsse drin sein.



Ich habe mir damals die Sistema-Berechnung leider nicht angesehen, daher kenne ich leider auch nicht die Werte die da eingetragen wurden.
Heute würde mich es auch interessieren. Ich weiß nur das die Blockdiagramme schon relativ aufwendig waren, weil alle Sicherheitsfunktionen wie Plausilitätsprüfung etc. ja mit den 2 SPSn dargestellt wurden.


----------

